
Artists envisioned the future of work, and the results are pure fantasy - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610155/artists-envisioned-the-future-of-work-and-the-results-are-pure-fantasy/
======
mehly
Super cool, first photo from the trash eater thing - the guy operating it is
missing safety glasses.

